# What's Got You Excited?



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 21, 2013)

This is a thread simply for anything big and small that gets you excited! 

Whether it is just something that makes you smile and helps you through the day, or something life-changing that you have to tell to everyone or you'll burst at the seams. This is the thread for you. So, go ahead and tell us all _What's Got You Excited.

***

_For me, I'm excited because I realized that on my smart phone (Android) if I want to call someone, I don't have to dial their number. I can just hit the keys that correspond with the letters in their name and their name will show! Such a time saver. :3


----------



## tepelus (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm getting a new bed next week! Finally, won't have to sleep on an old, rock hard mattress anymore.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 21, 2013)

tepelus said:


> I'm getting a new bed next week! Finally, won't have to sleep on an old, rock hard mattress anymore.



Congratulations! We have a system in my house where when my mom gets a new bed, I get hers, and my brother gets mine.  The joys of poverty. (;


----------



## JosephB (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm excited about my brother moving back to my city. We get along really well and have a good time. He's a drummer, so I look forward to having someone to jam and record with, maybe perform here and there. His wife and my wife really get along too -- which is great -- so I imagine we'll all get together pretty often. We're also getting a new roof next week -- I'm oddly excited about that, despite the massive price tag. It's been a big worry.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 21, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I'm excited about my brother moving back to my city. We get along really well and have a good time. He's a drummer, so I look forward to having someone to jam and record with, maybe perform here and there. His wife and my wife really get along too -- which is great -- so I imagine we'll all get together pretty often. We're also getting a new roof next week -- I'm oddly excited about that, despite the massive price tag. It's been a big worry.



Jamming and recording? What do you play? (I'm a singer and an audio engineer, so meeting people of the like is always fun)

And how much is the roof running you?


----------



## moderan (Feb 21, 2013)

The NHL. My BlackHawks are doing very well, thank you.
I have collaborations coming up with people I've admired for years, and am excited about that. Am excited about my music in general-I've been getting a little wider notice in the last couple of months, and expect that to continue as I move into styles that feature more vocals. Instrumentals are a hard sell in pop markets. Several of the vocalists are well-known. That won't hurt, either. 
The prospects for my book are very exciting. I'm pretty sure that I can generate some good press and excellent sales from within the core niche market and very possibly expand beyond that.
And spring. I am soooo looking forward to the warm, and then the hot, weather. Especially after it snowed here twice yesterday, which was surreal. Spring brings swimming, which is pleasurable and great exercise, especially for respiratory patients like me, and the tasty herbs and veggies from my garden, and baseball. I love me some baseball.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 21, 2013)

SouthernRiver4 said:


> Jamming and recording? What do you play? (I'm a singer and an audio engineer, so meeting people of the like is always fun)
> 
> And how much is the roof running you?



I write and play guitar and sing. One of my songs is over in the Music section: Walk Away (Uncertain) My brother did the drum track when he was in town. He's good -- but quite rusty. He hasn't played regularly in years -- doesn't even have his kit set up at home. But he wants to get back into it now that he has reason to.

The roof is going to be about $8,0000. Ehhrg.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 21, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I write and play guitar and sing. One of my songs is over in the Music section: Walk Away (Uncertain) My brother did the drum track when he was in town. He's good -- but quite rusty. He hasn't played regularly in years -- doesn't even have his kit set up at home. But he wants to get back into it now that he has reason to.
> 
> The roof is going to be about $8,0000. Ehhrg.



That sounds awesome! Glad you guys are getting into it.

And yeah, the roof is a bit steep, but I bet it'll be worth it.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah -- we'll have some fun. No rock star aspirations -- just about having a good time.

A couple of weeks ago, we were sitting in our den and big chunk of ceiling fell in. I knew we needed a new roof, but there were no visible signs of leaking, water stains etc. Since then, it's been raining a lot, so we've had to set out pots to catch the drips. It's pretty ridiculous. It will be a relief to get it done.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 21, 2013)

moderan said:


> And spring. I am soooo looking forward to the warm, and then the hot, weather.



This.  Snow yesterday and ice storm today. Very beautiful, but I'm over it already.

Joe, I understand being excited about a new roof, too. Did that about three years ago, what a relief. Except that since we worked nights, we had to try and sleep with guys walking and hammering above us for a few days. Not to mention they had a little dog up there with them and it drove our dogs crazy, so add aggressive barking to that.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm also excited because I posted a new vocal cover on YouTube last night! So, that's exciting, right?


----------



## JosephB (Feb 21, 2013)

Gumby said:


> Joe, I understand being excited about a new roof, too. Did that about three years ago, what a relief. Except that since we worked nights, we had to try and sleep with guys walking and hammering above us for a few days. Not to mention they had a little dog up there with them and it drove our dogs crazy, so add aggressive barking to that.



It is a relief. We've been putting it off too long. But when you're spending that kind of money on your house, if would be nice to spend it on remodeling or something you can really see. I'd love to have all our floors refinished, for example. My wife says, "At least we can afford it." I hate when she does that. Always spoiling my pessimism by looking on the bright side.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 21, 2013)

My house was built in the 60's and improvements have been made over the years, but it would take about $100,000 more to fix it up entirely. And that's without doing all of the real cosmetic changes necessary to make it a more modern-style home.


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 21, 2013)

I have had a terrific day. I went to see the Richard III exhibition. 

Turns out they have always known he was buried in Grey Friars Church in 1460. Problem was they didn't know where Grey Friars Church actually was. Some university people finally located where it had been. They used ground penetrating radar, dug a large trench and there were the bones.

Anyway they have a skeleton which they think is Richard III. There are just waiting for DNA testing to confirm it.

Now comes the fight between the city of York (Richard of York) and the city of Leicester over who is going to keep the bones. 

One of the universities has developed a technique for printing plastic and has printed an accurate 3D copy of his skeleton for research. I think Leicester and York should get a plastic skeleton each and the real bones should be buried quietly out in the country side.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 21, 2013)

dolphinlee said:


> One of the universities has developed a technique for printing plastic and has printed an accurate 3D copy of his skeleton for research. I think Leicester and York should get a plastic skeleton each and the real bones should be buried quietly out in the country side.



I agree 100%. Respect for the dead, yes?


----------



## JosephB (Feb 21, 2013)

SouthernRiver4 said:


> My house was built in the 60's and  improvements have been made over the years, but it would take about  $100,000 more to fix it up entirely. And that's without doing all of the  real cosmetic changes necessary to make it a more modern-style  home.



Ours was built in '62. A ranch style typical of the era. It was a real fixer-uper when we bought it. I went through a phase where I thought we'd made a big mistake, when we really couldn't afford to fix it up -- but we've redone almost everything at this point. It's in a great location -- the value didn't go down nearly as much as houses further out from the city -- and they're selling really well. Not that it matters. We're here for the long hall. They'll likely carry me out of this place feet first.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 21, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Ours was built in '62. A ranch style typical of the era. It was a real fixer-uper when we bought it. I went through a phase where I thought we'd made a big mistake, when we really couldn't afford to fix it up -- but we've redone almost everything at this point. It's in a great location -- the value didn't go down nearly as much as houses further out from the city -- and they're selling really well. Not that it matters. We're here for the long hall. They'll likely carry me out of this place feet first.



I'm only 17, so I'll still be living here for a while, but nothing interests me more than buying a house and flipping it. This of course, requires money, but I think it would be a neat idea.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 21, 2013)

I've lived in the same neighborhood for 20+ years (I'm turning 29 tomorrow so that's most of my life).  The house I currently live in (own it--no mortgage) was bought by one of those "we buy ugly houses" companies just before the market crash.  They went through and repaired everything but everything they did was cheap, cosmetic, and mostly a cover-up.  All the real problems are still there, lurking.  Then some kids broke into the house and tore it up.  The doors were all busted down, windows were knocked out, the wiring ripped out, the water meter was stolen, the list goes on.  

I bought it for a steal and even after all the repairs are done I won't have spent as much as most houses in the neighborhood go for.  I love the house and with all the repairs I'm doing (I'm big on DIY) I kind of don't want to give it up.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2013)

I still get a twinge of excitement over the garbage disposal. Yes, the one in the sink. We went ten years without one. Finally we threw away the whole kitchen.  Ah, the good old days. I remember sitting huddled under a blanket on the couch: Me, she, and the pitbull, all of us shivering, watching t.v. The temperature inside was the same as outside, just dryer. I could see my own breath.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 21, 2013)

We just made a cranberry and onion pork tenderloin for dinner with green beans and stuffing. On a cold, snowy day like this...screw condensed tomato soup--this is the good stuff.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm getting my hair cut tomorrow, as little as possible though! Just love having someone else wash and dry it though


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 21, 2013)

You'll have to post some pictures once it's finished!


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hopefully it won't be too much different from what it is. It's taken me so long to grow it that I don't like getting it cut. But dead ends are not attractive


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 21, 2013)

nicolam2711 said:


> Hopefully it won't be too much different from what it is. It's taken me so long to grow it that I don't like getting it cut. But dead ends are not attractive



I used to have long hair. Then I switched to short hair with spiked up bangs. So much easier to manage. It only takes, like, two minutes. :3


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 21, 2013)

Haha well the shorter my hair gets the less manageable. Goes curlier easier! Easier to change it up a bit when it's long too.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Excited because I just posted chapter five of my story! 

http://www.writingforums.com/fantas...gatory-mature-audiences-only.html#post1605988

(Shameless self-advertising is a-okay)


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 21, 2013)

Well my excitement about my haircut has seriously been damaged after watching The Magdalene Sisters...least it isn't scary nuns cutting off my hair 

P.S. I was just about to read this chapter to see what all the Excitement is about. But I've realised I should maybe start at chapter 1 and I shall do so when it isn't almost 2am one day . Enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## beanlord56 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll be getting a new graphics card for my desktop (so I can play PlanetSide 2 and StarCraft II on the highest settings), and new copies of StarCraft and StarCraft: Brood War (I've had them since they were released nearly 15 years ago.
StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm comes out in a couple weeks.
My birthday is coming up in April, and I'll finally be able to get my hands on Dead Space 3.
The new PlayStation 4 stuff is looking amazing. Now I'm just waiting for the NeXtBox, and hoping Microsoft doesn't make it a digital-download-only system.
Star Trek into Darkness, Monsters University, Man of Steel, and The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug all come out this year, The Hobbit: There and Back Again in 2014, and Star Wars Episode VII in 2015.
Castle on Monday is looking to be the most intense episode yet.

That's about it for now.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 21, 2013)

My birthday is coming up next month!haroh:


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 22, 2013)

Woke up in a wonderful mood! Excited to be alive. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## Gumby (Feb 22, 2013)

Just looked out the window and it's sunny today, finally. The trees are all encased in ice and they sparkle in the sun. Makes me happy.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 22, 2013)

Gumby said:


> Just looked out the window and it's sunny today, finally. The trees are all encased in ice and they sparkle in the sun. Makes me happy.



We're still full to the rafters with snow. School has been canceled again. We actually just had a four-day-weekend this last weekend, which ran over into Monday of this week. And now, Thursday and Friday off from school results in another four-day-weekend. Sounds great!


----------



## moderan (Feb 22, 2013)

Still cold here. I'll be excited to see the 70s again.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 22, 2013)

Raining AGAIN here. A drag because of the aforementioned roof problem. We need the rain, no doubt. But the more it rains, the further behind the roofing company gets -- because they can't work when it rains. The leaks are getting to be really annoying. The dripping is like Chinese water torture. I climbed up there and put a big tarp on the roof -- but it didn't work, because who knows where it's actually coming in. We're having a bunch of people over tomorrow night -- if it's raining, I guess they'll have to step around the pots and pans. Oh well.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 22, 2013)

The rains finally stopped. I can now properly do the laundry.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 22, 2013)

Countries that need rain always amaze me. Scotland never has droughts. Even England get the occasional hosepipe ban.. not here. Too much rain! Feels like we may get a little snow soon though. However, tomorrow is Saturday and party night, as well as the day I have to go back to work after a week off .


----------



## JosephB (Feb 22, 2013)

We've had a lot of drought here in various parts of the U.S. Where I live, it compounds the potential for shortages due to growth in population. They're not actually making any more water I don't think -- but the people keep coming.


----------



## FleshEater (Feb 22, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Raining AGAIN here. A drag because of the aforementioned roof problem. We need the rain, no doubt. But the more it rains, the further behind the roofing company gets -- because they can't work when it rains. The leaks are getting to be really annoying. The dripping is like Chinese water torture. I climbed up there and put a big tarp on the roof -- but it didn't work, because who knows where it's actually coming in. We're having a bunch of people over tomorrow night -- if it's raining, I guess they'll have to step around the pots and pans. Oh well.




I rented an apartment like that before. I share your pain, especially if it's close to the bedroom. And, no, the landlord never fixed it. He refused.




What's got me excited? The awesome season of The Walking Dead!


----------



## JosephB (Feb 22, 2013)

This just cropped up a couple of weeks ago -- and it's confined to one area -- so I guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 22, 2013)

Here in Missouri, actually most of the midwest, we've had a drought for a little over two years now.  Last winter was so warm I never broke out my coat--and I break out my coat as soon as it's below freezing.  The Mississipi is so low that there have actually been barges becoming stuck and old wrecks are coming uncovered.  There was a stone in the river, that has never been seen before, carved with ancient maps of native villages in the area.  How cool is that?


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 22, 2013)

That's cool! Although I'm guessing droughts aren't much fun .


----------



## Ariel (Feb 22, 2013)

It isn't fun to be in a drought but it will pass.  Maybe it'll incite new protective laws for the waterways?  Who knows?


----------



## moderan (Feb 22, 2013)

I live where it literally rains less than ten times annually. A deluge is cause for celebration.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 22, 2013)

Rain is just so normal for Scotland. But when we get relatively hot weather, we still complain. Scottish mentality for you


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 22, 2013)

Definitely excited! Just installed some lighting in my room that previously had *zero *lighting.

Cost next-to-nothing, as well! I just bought some of those touch lamps (the little, white, round ones) and used some dual-sided adhesive squares on the back. I stuck them to the metal dividers between the ceiling tiles, and a few on the wood-paneled walls. 

Gonna be a great place for some dim-lighted writing, which is where I write best!


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 23, 2013)

Just posted chapters six and seven of my book! Excited!!


----------



## Jeko (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm getting better and better at DJing! Woop!

Started making 'mash-ups' of songs I like. A lot of it's experimental at the moment, but I'm getting some very good stuff together. Getting a small following on Soundcloud too, and entertaining my friend Sean.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 23, 2013)

I can now sing a High C#. :3


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Feb 23, 2013)

Ice cream, I rarely eat it but when I do, I get like a child.


----------



## popsprocket (Feb 23, 2013)

When this persistent rain finally buggers off I might get to drive with the roof off. It's been too long.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 23, 2013)

Just finished tracking vocals for my *first original song*! Super excited! Will be putting on YouTube and here ASAP.


----------



## Jeko (Feb 24, 2013)

Put it no Soundcloud too! I'll follow you!


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Cadence said:


> Put it no Soundcloud too! I'll follow you!



I don't have a Soundcloud. D:


----------



## moderan (Feb 24, 2013)

Soundcloud limits the amount of music you can put up. I prefer Reverbnation, which doesn't. It does limit files to 8 Mb though.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 24, 2013)

moderan said:


> Soundcloud limits the amount of music you can put up. I prefer Reverbnation, which doesn't. It does limit files to 8 Mb though.



Since I render all my music on a professional DAW, it tends to have a large file-size. Granted, it's in .wav--if I were to put it into .mp3, it would be a different story, but converting from .wav to .mp3 just seems to kill the quality and make it sound a little muddy. Takes away from the crispness of a new track.


----------



## moderan (Feb 24, 2013)

You and everyone else. That's the trick of it. My things sound as good in 8 Mb as they do in larger files. And I make professional-level recordings in my office, which is a spare bedroom.
There is a little bit of compression involved in making an MP3. It isn't sound compression, it's file compression. It's what's called a _lossy_ format (as opposed to wav or flac, which are lossless). But every band in existence uses it. It's the most popular format in terms of distribution. It just doesn't pay to be a wav snob.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 24, 2013)

moderan said:


> You and everyone else. That's the trick of it. My things sound as good in 8 Mb as they do in larger files. And I make professional-level recordings in my office, which is a spare bedroom.
> There is a little bit of compression involved in making an MP3. It isn't sound compression, it's file compression. It's what's called a _lossy_ format (as opposed to wav or flac, which are lossless). But every band in existence uses it. It's the most popular format in terms of distribution. It just doesn't pay to be a wav snob.



Fair enough. 

I really have been interested for years in audio engineering, but all the books in the world can't teach me--I learn through doing and I learn through verbal instruction with a teacher. Unfortunately, I live right in the middle of BFE and there is no one around for miles and miles that is good enough at engineering to teach me squat.

So here I sit, one DAW, one condenser microphone, one interface, one home-made vocal booth (4'x4', padded with carpet foam and carpet, a monitor inside, and a door), a mess of XLRs and amp cords, no ability to play guitar or piano, and very little engineering knowledge. I look like the makings of a master in this career. (;


----------



## moderan (Feb 24, 2013)

SouthernRiver4 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I really have been interested for years in audio engineering, but all the books in the world can't teach me--I learn through doing and I learn through verbal instruction with a teacher. Unfortunately, I live right in the middle of BFE and there is no one around for miles and miles that is good enough at engineering to teach me squat.
> 
> So here I sit, one DAW, one condenser microphone, one interface, one home-made vocal booth (4'x4', padded with carpet foam and carpet, a monitor inside, and a door), a mess of XLRs and amp cords, no ability to play guitar or piano, and very little engineering knowledge. I look like the makings of a master in this career. (;


Learning by doing, by asking questions, that's the way to go.
Here's my Reverbnation list. It's a pretty good sampling of what I do, can do, will do. Very little vocalizing. I can sing, but most of this material isn't designed for vocals. 
I have MANY DAWs, eight condensors of different kinds, depending on what I'm working with, six dynamic-range mics, plus a selection of Radio Shack/old stereo system "toy" mics...a set of three ART mic pres, an Alesis USB 16-track mixer, one hollow-body electric, one solidbody electric, one bass of each of the previous, plus an Ovation electric/acoustic and an e/a classical guitar, plus a whole universe of vsts and softsynths. My solidbody guitar has a removable midi pickup, and I invented one that can be affixed to the male/female jack system of a normal guitar.
And bongos, a djembe, a usb drumkit, and forty years of experience playing guitar, bass, keys, and drums, in that order of proficiency.
LOLLY LOL. So I'm as close to an expert at low-budget recording as you're likely to find. I can help. This isn't tootin me own horn. I'm a pro-level player and have worked as audio engineer, producer, musician, etc.
Fun for me is trying to realize the spirit of a science fiction or horror story in terms of music. For example, one of my tunes has a raygun solo. Another, which I'm working on currently, has a flying-saucer solo. I create string arrangements by revoicing guitar parts.
I can teach you how to do such things.
Cheers.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 24, 2013)

SouthernRiver4 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I really have been interested for years in audio engineering, but all  the books in the world can't teach me--I learn through doing and I learn  through verbal instruction with a teacher. Unfortunately, I live right  in the middle of BFE and there is no one around for miles and miles that  is good enough at engineering to teach me squat.
> 
> So here I sit, one DAW, one condenser microphone, one interface, one  home-made vocal booth (4'x4', padded with carpet foam and carpet, a  monitor inside, and a door), a mess of XLRs and amp cords, no ability to  play guitar or piano, and very little engineering knowledge. I look  like the makings of a master in this career. (;



I've heard great stuff from people who have that and less. My challenge has always been recording a drum kit. I've done it a number of ways including getting decent results from a couple of strategically places mics to micing each drum with an ambient mic to boot. That's what I'm doing now -- I've got the kit going into a little mixer and that goes into my interface. As much as I like fiddling with recording, if I had my way, I'd walk into a studio and let someone else handle all of it.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd love to work with Alan Moulder, or the legendary Flood.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just threw this together. I figured Joe, Mod, and Bruno might appreciate it.

http://www.writingforums.com/music/136907-engineers-corner.html


----------



## JosephB (Feb 24, 2013)

We've likely got that covered in Musicians Central.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Well, in case you don't (I didn't see one), then it's there. If not, it can always be deleted.


----------



## moderan (Feb 24, 2013)

Never really covered things from an engineering point of view. Maybe some new input..I notice that Bloggsworth chimed in. I'm completely self-taught so there are likely to be holes in what I know and inaccuracies, and eccentricities.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 24, 2013)

moderan said:


> Never really covered things from an engineering point of view. Maybe some new input..I notice that Bloggsworth chimed in. I'm completely self-taught so there are likely to be holes in what I know and inaccuracies, and eccentricities.



By-the-bookers are fine, but it's always the unorthodox ones that make the biggest waves and the greatest changes.


----------



## edinfresno (Feb 24, 2013)

> By-the-bookers are fine, but it's always the unorthodox ones that make the biggest waves and the greatest changes.



I couldn't agree with you, more! After all, how many "average" or "ordinary" people have changed the course of history or life as we know it? Granted, a few but as history shows that, more often than not, is by accident or serendipity (such as the case with a tired Rosa Parks who, in refusing to give up her seat, helped to spark and ignite the Civil Rights movement in the Sixties.)

Yet, in this day and age, it seems that the extreme trend toward conformity threatens to quash anything which is, or at the very least, seems different from the "norm".

But, then perhaps, that's just my own perspective as I'd grown up in the very non-conformist sixties so my own judgement about this could be strongly colored by my own life experiences. 

My apologies for the long post. I guess I'm just in a very gabby mood, today.


----------



## moderan (Feb 24, 2013)

SouthernRiver4 said:


> By-the-bookers are fine, but it's always the unorthodox ones that make the biggest waves and the greatest changes.


While that's true, it helps to know the right way to do things. Doesn't mean you have to. For instance, I know most of the "right ways" to tell stories, but I routinely ignore all of that stuff and just let the stories tell themselves. I know how to read music and about scales and modes and whatnot, but I don't let that stop me. Prolly for the reasons ed notes above-I grew up in the sixties. Things wuz different then.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 24, 2013)

edinfresno said:


> I couldn't agree with you, more! After all, how many "average" or "ordinary" people have changed the course of history or life as we know it? Granted, a few but as history shows that, more often than not, is by accident or serendipity (such as the case with a tired Rosa Parks who, in refusing to give up her seat, helped to spark and ignite the Civil Rights movement in the Sixties.)
> 
> Yet, in this day and age, it seems that the extreme trend toward conformity threatens to quash anything which is, or at the very least, seems different from the "norm".
> 
> ...



Don't apologize at all! I think it's interesting. And I like your view. If you're feeling gabby, go ahead and shoot me a visitor's message.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Fourth snow-day tomorrow! Excited.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 24, 2013)

Edin, there's plenty if people who are non-conformists in younger generations.  There are less radicals because we have been taught, by and large, to be more accepting of those that don't fit the norm.  Indifference towards oddity is nearly the same as conformity.


----------



## moderan (Feb 25, 2013)

We're getting bunnies this afternoon. Two little balls of fluff to have in our home, to make friends with Big Girl and Bettie and Dammit. And it's a busy day. I look forward to busy days where I don't have to invent things to do.
I hafta clean out Nipit's old cage and outfit it for the new kids. I have record reviews to do (oh! The horror! I have to listen to Soundgarden and Muse and Black Country Communion and then say how much I like them, and why) and a book review (a former wf poster's new novel) and an article to write (about the pitfalls of laptop electronica and why dubstep sounds so horrible), and I have to do some cooking prep (marinated london broil;spitted leg of lamb with aromatics and lemon;brining a duck).
I already have another thousand words of the "abed" piece, which will post tomorrow, and 3500 words of the Martian novelette, and an outline to work from for Blue Easter.
And it all needs to be done by 5:30, cuz the world stops for BlackHawks hockey.


----------



## Whisper (Feb 25, 2013)

Porn?


----------



## JosephB (Feb 25, 2013)

Only if I was in it. 

P.S. I mean -- I might be exited if I was in it -- not that you would be excited if I was in it --  or that you would want to watch porn with me in it. I hope that's clear.


----------



## Leyline (Feb 25, 2013)

moderan said:


> Blue Easter.



Please tell me that's a riff on Blish's _Black Easter_ with Theron Ware replaced by a blues musician. 

Because, you know, I _would_ be excited by that!


----------



## moderan (Feb 25, 2013)

Leyline said:


> Please tell me that's a riff on Blish's _Black Easter_ with Theron Ware replaced by a blues musician.
> 
> Because, you know, I _would_ be excited by that!


That, and more:here's a discussion of some of it. PM if you want more.


----------

